# Rocky or Chagrin tomorrow morning



## jtm (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll have few hours free tomorrow morning and it looks like the river levels should be good by then. I've never fished the Rock but am feeling adventurous. I do have some experience on the Chagrin though (between the N and S Reservations). I'm assuming that both should be relatively ice free but that always gets me into trouble. I'm new to this but having fun learning. Just wondering if my time would be better spent sticking with the area I'm familiar with or if its worth checking out something new. Anyone have any thought?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

The rocky is pretty stained as of this morn,not sure of flow rate but appears to be up abt 2ft.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

As of right now, chagrin is unfishable.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

rocky will probably be on the high side of 'fishable'..... chagrin might need another day


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Im looking at the chag right now really muddy wait till Thursday


----------



## jtm (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. Sounds like I'll be checking out the Rocky River tomorrow!


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i'm jealous, good luck...i'm having a really hard time keeping myself from calling off tomorrow and going down to the rock....


----------



## jtm (Jul 17, 2011)

Well Stak, like I said, I've never fished the Rock so I've been studying the map. I think I may try starting around Memorial field and then maybe move downstream. Maybe I'll see you on the river!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

I will be down on rocky tomorrow morning. I will shoot ya my number via pm. If ya want to tag along with us to learn the river your more than welcome. show ya where the fish are 
Just call in the morn.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Do any good? I made it down after work from about 330 till dark, got nothing, but I was mostly there to mess around with some new stuff and practice casting.


----------



## jtm (Jul 17, 2011)

Got one. Big thanks to Joe for showing me some spots and lots of helpful tips. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Spinner or fly rod?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jtm (Jul 17, 2011)

I caught it drifting a pink egg sack. He wasn't very big. Water was pretty stained. Still not bad for the first time on the Rock. Looks like lots of great places to fish. I'll definitely be back to try again. Hopefully when it's a little warmer though. Took a while to get feeling back in my toes 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats on the fish


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

The Rock did produce some fish yesterday. It was still on the muddy side but the flow was good. Most of the fish caught were fresh. Large spawn sacs seemed to produce the best results.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad to help ya out a little Jay. I stopped and fished one more spot on the way out. Hooked into a nice fish and lost it. Oh well. Cant kill um every time out. Still enjoyed myself. Seeing you get one made my day really. I have caught plenty


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

my BIL fished the chagrin today.....killed'um....he got 11...including a 13 pounder.......


----------



## jtm (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow! Any pics?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

no pics to post......he dosent have internet access.....wish I was with him.....


----------

